# Can I use g101 on leather?



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

As above, is it safe to use G101 on leather if diluted enough? 

I have some stubborn waxy sort of marks on my sofa at home from hair gel/wax etc and leather cleaner alone won't get rid of it. Was thinking of trying G101 then protect it with some leather balm

Thanks in advance

Sent from my phat phablet!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

if leather cleaner doesnt shift it id doubt g101 well diluted would but it wouldnt harm it to try


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Probably be better to try on the back of the sofa first(if isn't in view in the room. I remember someone trying it on a lexus in a thread once and said it made a real mess of the seat.
Don't let it drip or run btw or you won't be very popular.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Baby wipes or might seem like a strange instruction but a very light spray of WD40 then wipe off straight away.....what colour is your sofa?

In the cleaning section at your supermarket will have a pack of Sheraton Leather Wipes which are good on household leather.....


----------



## b11ey (Jan 21, 2013)

I used some g101 diluted 30-1 on some leather and suede seats I got with a renault 5 come up really well and pretty much got rid of the under seal like stains too. Another try and they'll be gone


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

We use G101 at work everywhere in the interior, brings leather up really well, sometimes needs a scrub but even just a good wipe over does the job, just be careful if it's had leather repairs


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the comments chaps, will prob test on a small inconspicuous area first 

Sent from my phat phablet!


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

You can mate, just make sure the dilution is about 1-30 else it can cause the leather to dry out. A leather conditioner after would be ideal.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

You can g101 anything


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I might be very wrong but I have a vague memory of reading somewhere that G101 is great but no so good on leather. It is possible I am wrong and/or the formula has changed so it might be worth checking on the AS section


----------

